# Kirk Snyder: Out 8-10 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

On the plus side, this gives Spanoulis a constant 10-15 mpg in the rotation. Really liked the way he played tonight, constantly keeps the offense in motion and can go hard to the basket (more effective than Snyder because he has a better handle). He's creative and crafty as a passer, but not always accurate. He's probably going to average 2-3 TO's in that short time span, but overall you expect him to have a positive impact as a rookie.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

What's the latest word on Bonzi?

I'd personally want to see more of both Span and Novak, but I think some of those minutes may actually go to Howard, Head, and Chuck when he comes back. Span will def. get 10-15mins of action, and I can only pray that Novak can come in and contribute sometime soon.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

Neither. Bring in Bonzi!

10-12 weeks, though... ouch. He wasn't playing well, but still.

Spanoulis did look good. Better than Alston defensively. But I hope he does better than 2-3 turnovers in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

Bring em all in. We got three easy games coming up. If theres any time experiment its now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

Bonzi has got to be activated. This is an absolute must


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

Who knows what is really going on with the Bonzi situation. From what I've heard on the radio, he is still a couple weeks away from being in game shape, and after that he's going to have to earn PT in the rotation (with JVG). So I wouldn't count on an injury to Snyder getting Bonzi minutes right away, but it's certainly possible.

BTW, Bonzi isn't even travelling with the team.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

Get the Rookies involve is always the smart choice.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

I think he sould be activated, and slowly brought back into the rotation. Work him in, we dont need to give him 25+ mpg, but somewhere along the lines of maybe 10 mpg tops. Possibly during any kind of garbage or end of quarter times.

Not only would it help him in getting in shape, but it would slowly work him back into the flow and chemistry.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

Get in Spanoulis. I'm a fan of the Greek national team, so definitely. 

Seriously now, Spanoulis should get minutes. He'll get his streak flowing with the 3's and he's a creative guy.
Bonzi needs to get in his flow soon, because we're gonna need him.


----------



## ManiaC (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

I really want to see Novak though..but Spanoulis will also be interesting..
Bonzi also gotta play if he wanna regain his shape..how can he regain shape by not playing?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

I thought Vassi played pretty well yesterday and ouch 10-12 weeks. he looked in real pain too


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

Novak and V-span have been working their collective tushes off and learning I am sure... where Bonzi can't even make it to the home games. If he was working out on the treadmills during the first half of the Bulls game, I wanna see him in street clothes in the second half watching the game with his teammates.

Until I see Bonzi trying to be a part of this team... his arse can stay on the inactive list as far as I am concerned. If Sura can show up and support the team when he hasn't played a game in over a year. Bonzi-arse can too.

Final analysis... let the young boys play.

And Synder and Chuck both need to get well quickly! (though it was very nice to see us survive this game I am ready to see us blow someone else away!)


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*



HayesFan said:


> And Synder and Chuck both need to get well quickly! (though it was very nice to see us survive this game I am ready to see us blow someone else away!)


You can vent your anger on Nate Robinson. He fouled Yao.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*



edyzbasketball said:


> You can vent your anger on Nate Robinson. He fouled Yao.


That was just ugly! It's amazing to me how Yao continually bleeds for the team!  At least he's getting a few more calls these last two games.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

Great for VSpan and the guys. Hate to see a guy go down to a fracture or broken bone. Sad to say but, the acutally benefits the rockets.

Charlie Pullilo (misspelled) on 790 was talking a few weeks ago about a players team/game impact and there were some interesting rankings for rocket players. Not sure where you can find this but, I'm sure one of our moderators can hook it up.

These are not the actual numbers but it went something like this:

When Yao is in the the game the Rockets are a plus 11.8.
When TMac is in the game the Rockets are a plus 7.1
When Battier is in the game the Rockets are a plus 6.3
When Luther is in the game the Rockets are a plus 6.3
When Snyder is in the game the Rockets were a negative 9.4

I cannot recall what this was based on but someone else had to have heard that segment. VSpan and Novak will do well in place of Snyder.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*



jdiggidy said:


> Great for VSpan and the guys. Hate to see a guy go down to a fracture or broken bone. Sad to say but, the acutally benefits the rockets.
> 
> Charlie Pullilo (misspelled) on 790 was talking a few weeks ago about a players team/game impact and there were some interesting rankings for rocket players. Not sure where you can find this but, I'm sure one of our moderators can hook it up.
> 
> ...


You should be able to see those numbers here... http://www.82games.com/0607/0607HOU.HTM

It's changed a bit in the last two games.. after the Heat game Head had his highest plus and he has slowly declined.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*



> You should be able to see those numbers here... http://www.82games.com/0607/0607HOU.HTM


Sweet! Thanks hayesfan. Just saved this as a favorite. Didn't realize Novak's rating was so horrible.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

Billy needs to have been playing for two weeks now, alot of our problems in giving up leads has been energy. Well, that and not giving Yao the rock? Billy brings energy intensity and penatration, something only Snyder was doing a little of. Did you see how he grinded up the NY guards all the way in the backcourt? That's what's needed in the 4th quarter, not sitting back in a zone letting guys jack up open shots.

I know some of you will Hate Me, but I think Luther needs a serious dip in his mins? He turns the ball over way too much, and doesn't get the team into the offense. We get very stagnated while he's on the floor. He's not a PG, so stop asking him to be one? He's a spot-up guy, and needs to be shooting off the pick/roll dishes. Spanoulis needs to bring the ball up and try to run the offense, not Luther. For whatever reason, Jeff has turned Luther into Ryan Bowen, ignoring all of his mistakes because he shoots so well? I like him, but he freaking drives me nuts w/ his TOs? He never passes the ball into the post, even if its Tmac or Shane? He's such a damn terrible passer? I didn't notice this last year?  Yeah, he makes 3s, but he like turns it over 3 or 4 times? JVG has been talking about Yao's TOs what about Luthers?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Kirk Snyder: Out 10-12 weeks... Spanoulis in rotation*

Rockets G Snyder undergoes hand surgery, out 8-10 weeks
November 21, 2006

HOUSTON (Ticker) - Houston Rockets reserve guard Kirk Snyder underwent surgery to repair a broken right hand on Tuesday and will be sidelined eight to 10 weeks.

Snyder suffered the injury in the second quarter of the Rockets' 97-90 win over New York on Monday.

An MRI revealed that Snyder sustained a spiral fracture of the second metacarpal bone in his hand.

The Rockets acquired Snyder from the New Orleans Hornets last July. He averaged 5.7 points, 2.4 rebounds and 1.6 assists in Houston's first 11 games.

The 16th player selected in the 2004 draft, Snyder began his career with the Utah Jazz. He was traded to the Hornets in a five-team, 13-player deal in August 2005 and averaged 8.0 points, 2.4 rebounds and 1.5 assists in 68 games with the Hornets.


Edit: add link


----------

